# Jet Bandsaw deal or no deal?



## Sirfattenheimer (Sep 22, 2018)

So I am considering an upgrade for my shop and Rockler has the intro price on this: 
*Jet JWBS-14SFX 14'' Bandsaw (13'' Resaw Capacity).*
Please advise. Thanks!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2018)

What is price?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 22, 2018)

$999.00. Here in Dallas

Edit- drawback is 1 1/2 hp.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2018)

Not enough power. JMO


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2018)

I like jet- But for a $1000 you can get more saw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sirfattenheimer (Sep 22, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I like jet- But for a $1000 you can get more saw.


Ok. What? Where?


----------



## Sirfattenheimer (Sep 22, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Not enough power. JMO


Yes. I think when you're offering that much resaw 1.5 is gonna leave you wanting more.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2018)

Sirfattenheimer said:


> Ok. What? Where?


http://www.grizzly.com/search?q=(ba...KlWx7W-a4Th5_YZBlaFRhNrMtsE2gqlxoCfFgQAvD_BwE

start there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2018)

Sirfattenheimer said:


> Yes. I think when you're offering that much resaw 1.5 is gonna leave you wanting more.


I had an older Jet 18 with 1.5- 10" resaw. It would do it but not enough power


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 22, 2018)

The anniversary one Mike has link to is what I just got and like it. Cant beat the price


----------



## CWS (Sep 22, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I had an older Jet 18 with 1.5- 10" resaw. It would do it but not enough power


Maybe because you only cut up that knotty narly wood all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2018)

CWS said:


> Maybe because you only cut up that knotty narly wood all the time.



Jet was my go to saw- Loved it. But No brake- low power and table had to be removed to change blade size. Replaced with 19" Griz- 3HP 12" resaw I like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sirfattenheimer (Sep 22, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> http://www.grizzly.com/search?q=(ba...KlWx7W-a4Th5_YZBlaFRhNrMtsE2gqlxoCfFgQAvD_BwE
> 
> start there


Yeah, so this was at the top of my list and then I saw the offer from Rockler and hadda ask you guys what you thought. Just doing my due diligence. I respect the knowledge here. Thanks fellas.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2018)

Sirfattenheimer said:


> Yeah, so this was at the top of my list and then I saw the offer from Rockler and hadda ask you guys what you thought. Just doing my due diligence. I respect the knowledge here. Thanks fellas.


Just my experience with one 14" saw- laguna- 2.5 hp so it has plenty of power. But it breaks more blades than 21 inch and 19Inch griz combined. Blade has to bend more. Bandsaws- bigger is better. But brake on laguna is very effective


----------

